# Dog pacing at night!!!!!!!



## Gingerkidsmom (Jan 1, 2013)

When the dog is pacing is it panting, or breathing heavy? Even if it is not, it maybe in pain, and that could be why it cannot get comfortable. I would get the dog seen by a vet. Best wishes.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm not sure but, but around that age Amber too had some sleep issues we got her a different bed and put it closer to our bed. She was also staring to have a bit of arthritis and I think she was uncomfortable and needed to move around. The vet started her on a low dose of Carprofen. Maybe a vet visit is in order and discuss her issues with them.
Hope you can both get a good nights sleep soon.


----------



## Sadie53 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi there. No sign of panting, limping or anything just very restless. Until bedtime she is perfect. I have been thinking about giving her a gravol at night. She is very active and perfect til I go to bed. I have never dealt with this issue before. Truly foreign to me.


----------



## Sadie53 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Dog pacing*

Does anyone know if this could be an old age issue?:curtain:


----------



## Sadie53 (Dec 27, 2012)

I bought her a lounging chair pad and put it by my bed but it did not help. I brought her up on the bed but she does not stay as she has never been a dog to sleep on my bed. She was abused with very strict obedience before we brought her home. She is a rescue.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

When did the behavior start?
Has anything changed in your bedroom? 
What is the flooring in the bedroom? living room?
The fact that she stops when you leave the bedroom makes me think that it might not be something wrong with her. Could it possibly be that you have a medical condition like sleep apnea that could cause you to stop breathing in your sleep and she just wakes you up when that happens?
Is she fine if you sleep on the couch?
Since she is an older dog, it wouldn't hurt to get her checked out by a vet but I would also get yourself checked out by your physician.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Please take your girl to a vet. There are so many things that could cause her to pace and you need to make sure there is nothing wrong with her. I also agree that you should get checked out as well. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I suggest take her to the vet and have her checked out. 

With my Danny - one of the symptoms that he had a tumor on his spleen was restlessness. When he lay down it put pressure on things in that area and caused pain. So he would either stand and pant or constantly pace. We thankfully rushed him to the vet before it ruptured - I never want to see a dog go through ever again.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Woody does this too, its his way of telling me he wants outside. It's funny how when he stares at me it wakes me up.
Interesting thought about the sleep apnea, never considered that.


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

My older dog, a shih Tzu/yorkie X will be 14 in July. She has been on heart meds for 2 years now and is doing well, has arthritis and a collspsing trachea that causes her to cough sometimes. She has her good days and other days she seems a bit more mopey. I have gotten to know if she is just having an off day or if we need to see the vet for a check over and meds. She does exactly the same thing!! In her case, she medically is not having anything (like mentioned above issues are under control) I've just noticed it with her advancing age. Plus she sleeps a lot through the day so I think she's wide awake through the night. She does not like to sleep with us anymore, hasn't in a few years. She is more comfortable on the floor stretched out or in one of her many beds through out the house  But just about every night like clock work she'll stand beside the bed and whimper until you get up with her. Then she starts running in circles and bouncing wagging her tail all happy she has company. I'll take her out to potty (I do and always have left pee pads down through the night which she uses if she needs to) but she goes out and sometimes does something, sometimes just sniffs around. Then I'll give her a snack and go back to bed. Sometimes she'll go lay down til morning and other times she comes back an hour or two later whining until I get up and I've noticed if I lay on the couch in the living room she'll settle down. I can tell when there is something really bothering her and this is not the case. I honestly think she is just lonely and bored and wants company. She's like a kitty, sleeps all day then up half the night  When the weather is nice enough I try and get her out for a walk and fresh air. I usually don't go to far or fast because of her age/condition but she loves it and I find she sleeps much better those nights. Maybe try taking your baby out for a walk or just extra play time in the fresh air outside and not allow too much napping through the day and see if that helps? In my case I (and the vet that's dealt with her since she was 8 weeks old) feel it is just her age and she's a bit restless...I hope that's the case with you also. It never hurts to express your concerns to your vet though, just to ensure there isn't medically something going on that could be causing pain. Good luck, I know it's frustrating when they just stare at you, it would be so great if they could talk and tell you what they want LOL.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Corine Dokic said:


> Does anyone know if this could be an old age issue?:curtain:


Yes. I think so. Elderly dogs sometimes exhibit the same sort of "sun downers" effects as Alzheimer's patients.

I'd talk to your vet about it. Might be a mild anti-anxiety med you can try.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

KC does that as well if he needs to go out. Maybe start by ruling out that first, see if you let/take her out if she goes to sleep. Some medical conditions worsen at night as well, you may want to try to feel her and look into her eyes to see if any particular area is painful - she'll squint, some dogs tolerate pain better and don't want to disturb. I wouldn't wait too long after you try a few things to take her to the vet, or at least call your vet and ask.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

